# Need to make walnut drawer pulls



## Laughran (Feb 13, 2013)

I am refinishing an old walnut dresser that is missing a few drawer pulls. What would be the best way to duplicate them besides hand carving them? Could one make them with a pantograph? Has anybody out there made anything like this? If you have what would you charge to make them?
Thanks


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry David, these are above my pay grade. My own thought would be a CNC.


----------



## Laughran (Feb 13, 2013)

My first thought was also a CNC, but I don't know anyone who has one.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If it were mine I would replace them w/ metal pulls, if you are not into carving them. Van ******************** Restorers has some wooden pulls but they are not the same as those.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Try this:

http://www.talkshopbot.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

When I refinished an old family heirloom. I ended up replacing the drawer and lock hardware with period correct repo's from Horton Brass.


----------

